# I married!



## landersen (Aug 2, 2008)

It was the last thing on the list of priorities in my life, really, but it was love at first sight - for both of us, thank god.

Very attractive, extremely smart (in the top 10 of the chess players in my country), creative, outgoing, funny.

She pushes my boundaries over and over again, as for her many things are comparably easy to do, and she doesn't waste a second thought about them.

I can say that I am not as mistrusting in general as I was before, on the other hand - this "shock therapy" - e.g. a few months before sitting totally isolated in my room, now constantly on the move and exposed - is getting at me.

For the better or worse, we'll see.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw, that's lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done!! Yeah you never know how life is gonna turn out sometimes  .


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations, I hope you two have a great relationship!


----------



## isobelle (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Landersen, congratulations my friend! 

I'm curious. How was the wedding? Were there alot of people? How did you deal with your SA during the wedding?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm just wondering what a guy like you is doing on a board like this...


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Congo-Rats!!!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, until you said "She" I'd assumed you were a woman talking about a man. She sounds like quite a catch. Congratulations. I wish you both the best.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

: )


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats, 

It's good to know there is hope for us yet. 

Just wondering, how did you meet her? how did the relationship form?


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm like BeatingSAwithastick. How'd you meet? I'm guessing it was during your 'Shock Therapy'. I wish I could bring myself to do that. Glad no electrical outlets were involved.


----------

